# Installazione OpenC6 Gnome

## Pancu

Sto cercando di installare OpenC6 su gnome.

Eseguo  da root : # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge openc6

Ma ecco l'output: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/openc6-0.9.6_beta to /
> ...

 

Da quello che ho capito vuole che abilito il flag "arts" ma anche con quell'opzione abilitata mi torna lo stesso errore..

Qualcuno mi illumini..

Grazie!!

----------

## mouser

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Sto cercando di installare OpenC6 su gnome.
> 
> Eseguo  da root : # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge openc6
> 
> ...
> ...

 

ARGGGH!! Ma quell'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS e' deprecato!!!!

Prova con

```

# echo "net-im/openc6 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -av openc6

```

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

edit: hmmm.... openc6??? Cos'e' un disperato richiamo alla GPL???  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pancu

Niente da fare ho eseguito:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # echo "net-im/openc6 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> 
> # emerge -av openc6 
> ...

 

ed ecco l'output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Stesso errore... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## oRDeX

prova con 

```
# USE="-arts" emerge openc6
```

@mouser

so che forse dirai che anche questo è deprecato..ma deve fare una prova  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pancu

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> prova con 
> 
> ```
> # USE="-arts" emerge openc6
> ```
> ...

 

Si con USE="-arts" sembra andare..

Ma potete gentilmente spiegarmi xchè questi comandi sono deprecati??? :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

E in più xchè eseguendo USE="-arts" emerge openc6, non mi restituisce errore??

Grazie!!!

----------

## Pancu

Come non detto...

Ecco l'output alla fine della compilazione:

 *Quote:*   

> # USE="-arts" emerge openc6
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/openc6-0.9.6_beta to /
> ...

 

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Credo tu sia obbligato a scaricare qt e kde-env. quindi prova con

```
# emerge --oneshot kde-env

# USE="-arts" emerge openc6 
```

----------

## Pancu

Se non sbaglio, qt e kde sono degli ambienti grafici tipo gnome...sbaglio???

----------

## mouser

Allora, le qt sono delle librerie grafice (come le Gtk+).

KDE è un windowmanager (come Gnome).

Mentre Gnome utilizza le librerie Gtk+ per disegnare le interfacce,

KDE utilizza le qt per fare lo stesso lavoro

Spero di essere stato chiaro ed esente da errori.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: per la USE="-arts" devi chiedere a chi utilizza KDE..... ti so dire che in questo modo hai compilato openc6 senza il supporto per arts, ma non ti so dire perchè ora funziona..... mi sembra che arts sia il gestore dei suoni di KDE, ma non sono sicuro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> KDE è un windowmanager (come Gnome).

 

Per essere precisi e' un desktop enviroment, un windowmnager e' fluxox/metaciti/kwin,...

 *mouser wrote:*   

> mi sembra che arts sia il gestore dei suoni di KDE, ma non sono sicuro 

 

E' giusto e' quel programma che permette il soft mixing in kde.

----------

## mouser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per essere precisi e' un desktop enviroment, un windowmnager e' fluxox/metaciti/kwin,... 
> 
> 

 

Chiedo venia  :Embarassed:  ...... sto facendo un env-update al cervello!!!!  :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Pancu

Vi ringrazio dell'aiuto!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Vi ringrazio dell'aiuto! 

 

Ai risolto? Se si come?

----------

## Pancu

No purtroppo non ho risolto...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho paura che per installarlo ci sia davvero bisogno di installare kde e qt, anche se nel seguente link : http://sourceforge.net/projects/openc6 c'è scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> OpenC6 is a free instant messenger Linux client which implements the C6 protocol
> 
> Donate to this project	Donate to OpenC6 - Linux C6 Free Client
> 
> Latest supporters: scomodoSourceForge.net DonorProject Donor  (View All)
> ...

 

Se non sbaglio l'ultima riga starebbe a indicare che il programma dovrebbe funzionare sia con Gnome, sia con Kde.Sbaglio??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si come ti ho detto qt e kde-env sono necessari non puoi non installarli.

----------

## Pancu

Visto che ho già installato Gnome e gtk e ho impostato fin dall'inizio USE="gtk gnome -qt -kde" nel file make.conf.

Come faccio ha installare kde e qt??

O meglio, se adesso come adesso eseguo emerge qt ed emerge kde non viene fuori un po di casino???

E' meglio se prima disinstallo gtk e gnome??

Grazie ancora!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Le use gnome e kde sono semplicemente per integrare meglio i programmi nei vari DE ma non e' che non puoi installare programmi kde. Vedi a me da

```
# emerge -pv openc6

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/openc6-0.9.6_beta  -arts -debug -kde -kdeenablefinal -xinerama 2,487 kB 

Total size of downloads: 2,487 kB
```

Vedi anche io o -gnome -kde e -qt (le qt le ho gia' installate), ma posso installare pacchetti kde. Per vedere che serve una use usa

```
$ euse -i kde
```

(euse nel pacchetto gentoolkit)

----------

## Pancu

Quindi va bene eseguire???

```

# emerge kde 

# emerge qt

```

----------

## oRDeX

no!

devi installare solo kde-env non tutto kde (sarebbe un pò ridicolo anche  :Razz:  )

```
# emerge kde-env
```

----------

## Pancu

Ok ho installato Kde-env.

E ora???Ho provato a emergere openc6 ma l'errore è lo stesso...

Scusatemi sono un novello.... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Le qt sono gia' installate?

----------

## Pancu

Si ho fatto:

```

# emerge kd-env

# emerge qt

# USE="-arts" emerge openc6

```

Ma l'errore rimane lo stesso... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## oRDeX

Li cerca gli header KDE, qualcuno che lo usi sa dove sono localizzate(in che pacchetto)?comunque mi pare strano che emerge voglia installar eun pacchetto senza aver risolto le dipendenze..

----------

## Josuke

infatti..io ho quasi tutto kde istallato e ho provato a fare un emerge di questo pacchetto e comunque da quell'errore...credo che il problema sia a monte e differente

----------

## Pancu

Un tipo mi ha detto di provare ad usare questa ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit kde eutils

need-qt 3.1

DESCRIPTION="An open source C6 client"

HOMEPAGE="http://openc6.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/openc6/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="kde"

S=${WORKDIR}/openc6-0.9.7

src_compile() {

        local myconf

        use kde && myconf="${myconf} --with-kde"

        ./configure \

                --host=${CHOST} \

                --prefix=/usr \

                --infodir=/usr/share/info \

                --mandir=/usr/share/man ${myconf} || die "./configure failed"

        emake || die

}

src_install() {

        einstall || die

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "Due to a bug in this release, the program will refuse to start"

        einfo "if you do not have at least one contact in your list."

        einfo "Just execute this command as user to add C6 main developer"

        einfo "to your contact list :)"

        echo

        einfo "A causa di un bug in questa release, il programma non partirà "

        einfo "se non hai almeno un contatto nella tua lista."

        einfo "Esegui questo comando come utente per aggiungere il programmatore"

        einfo "di C6 alla tua lista dei contatti :)"

        echo

        einfo "printf \"[Amici]\ngi0rgett0\n[Colleghi]\n[Lista Nera]\n[Altri]\" > ~/.OpenC6/nick.lst"

} 
```

Qualcuno può gentilmente spiegarmi come usarla in gentoo??

----------

## gutter

Devi crearti un portage overlay. Cerca nella documentazione come fare.

----------

## Pancu

Sinceramente avevo già provato ad effettuare una ricerca ma non avevo trovato niente di chiaro...

Se l'hai, puoi darmi un link in cui posso trovare qualche info??

Grazie!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Sinceramente avevo già provato ad effettuare una ricerca ma non avevo trovato niente di chiaro...
> 
> Se l'hai, puoi darmi un link in cui posso trovare qualche info??
> 
> Grazie!

 

Primo postguarda il titolo APPENDICE  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1559664.html#1559664

----------

## x-dd

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Come non detto...
> 
> Ecco l'output alla fine della compilazione:
> 
>  *Quote:*   # USE="-arts" emerge openc6
> ...

 

Mi scuso per aver rispolverato questa discussione dopo mesi, e per l'eventuale rozzezza della soluzione da me proposta, sono mesi che c'è questo problema sull'ebuild openc6, così dopo aver consultato l'autore del programma  vi propongo l'ebuild che compila correttamente, testato con USE arts e kde attive.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit kde eutils

need-qt 3.1

DESCRIPTION="An open source C6 client"

HOMEPAGE="http://openc6.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/openc6/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE="kde"

S=${WORKDIR}/openc6-0.9.7

src_compile() {

        local myconf

        use kde && myconf="${myconf} --with-kde"

        ./configure \

                --host=${CHOST} \

                --prefix=/usr \

                --with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.4/include \

                --with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.4/lib \

                --infodir=/usr/share/info \

                --mandir=/usr/share/man ${myconf} || die "./configure failed"

        emake || die

}

src_install() {

        einstall || die

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "Due to a bug in this release, the program will refuse to start"

        einfo "if you do not have at least one contact in your list."

        einfo "Just execute this command as user to add C6 main developer"

        einfo "to your contact list  :Smile: "

        echo

        einfo "A causa di un bug in questa release, il programma non partira'"

        einfo "se non hai almeno un contatto nella tua lista."

        einfo "Esegui questo comando come utente per aggiungere il programmatore"

        einfo "di C6 alla tua lista dei contatti  :Smile: "

        echo

        einfo "printf \"[Amici]\ngi0rgett0\n[Colleghi]\n[Lista Nera]\n[Altri]\" > ~/.OpenC6/nick.lst"

}

----------

## Luca89

Cerca nel forum "overlay" e troverai camionate di post.

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Prova con:

```
# export KDEDIR=/usr/kde/3.4/
```

----------

